# Bildschirm Schwarz Pc Läuft



## NoCNI_VamPiR (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute

Mein Problem liegt wie schon oben beschrieben beim Thementitel das nach einiger Zeit einfach irgendwann der Bildschirm schwarz wird aber nur wenn ich WoW spiele ansonsten nicht und das passiert unterschiedlich es häuft sich z.b 10 min wow spielen und er wird schwarz hingegen kann ich AOM(age of mythology ) spielen 4 stunden lang passiert nixs oder ich surfe im inet 2 stunden er wird nicht schwarz nur bei WoW das ist mir auch vor 3 monaten passiert und dan hats aufgehört verstehe das nicht bitte um hilfe.


----------



## Independent (14. Juni 2010)

Hörst du noch Mucke? Stöpsel mal das Monitorkabel an der Grafikkarte in einen anderen Anschluss. Die Ausgänge verrecken leicht.


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (14. Juni 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Hörst du noch Mucke? Stöpsel mal das Monitorkabel an der Grafikkarte in einen anderen Anschluss. Die Ausgänge verrecken leicht.




nein ich hör nix ton is aus , also ich versteh das grad nicht mit der grafikkarte austöpseln , hab nur einen ausgang am pc für den monitor hmm hilfe -.-


----------



## Arosk (14. Juni 2010)

Überhitzung der Graka, schaltet sich ab...


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (14. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Überhitzung der Graka, schaltet sich ab...



was kann ich dagegen machen meine grafikkarte hat einen eigenen kühler und 2 weitere laufen auch im pc -.-


----------



## Arosk (14. Juni 2010)

Nichts, liegt wahrscheinlich dran das das Ding im Eimer ist.

Test das Teil mal mit Furmark im Extreme Hitze Modus.


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (14. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nichts, liegt wahrscheinlich dran das das Ding im Eimer ist.
> 
> Test das Teil mal mit Furmark im Extreme Hitze Modus.



also ich habs im extrem modus angemacht hohe hitze bei 104 °C und der PC stürtz weder ab noch wird der bildschirm schwarz


----------



## Arosk (14. Juni 2010)

104°C sind extrem hoch... Unbedingt mal PC entstauben.


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (14. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> 104°C sind extrem hoch... Unbedingt mal PC entstauben.



hab ich gestern gemacht zumindest konnte ich nicht den hinteren teil des motherbords entstauben da ich das nicht aufbekomme ^^ die kühler habe ich alle entstaubt


----------



## Arosk (14. Juni 2010)

Was für ne Graka hast du den drin?


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (14. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Was für ne Graka hast du den drin?



Gefroce 9600 der pc is 6 monate alt und eig recht gut da er damals erst neu aufm markt war der bildschirm is schon älter deshalb denk ich ma das der bildschirm schrott reif is , 17 zoll flachbildschirm von videoseven 7 jahre alt der bildschirm


----------



## Arosk (14. Juni 2010)

Wenn der kein Sound mehr läuft dann liegts nicht am Bildschirm.


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (14. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wenn der kein Sound mehr läuft dann liegts nicht am Bildschirm.



was für ein sound versteh ich grad nicht meinst du wenn der bildschirm schwarz ist und kein sound läuft liegts am pc ?


----------



## Arosk (14. Juni 2010)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> was für ein sound versteh ich grad nicht meinst du wenn der bildschirm schwarz ist und kein sound läuft liegts am pc ?



Wenn die Grafikkarte oder sonst was versagt, dann dürfest du auch keinen Sound mehr vom Spiel hören das gelaufen ist. Falls der Bildschirm spinnt, müßtest du noch Sound im Hintergrund hören ^^


----------



## Independent (14. Juni 2010)

Guck mal wo der Stöpsel vom Monitor zur Grafikkarte reingeht. Genau. Und jetzt guckst du ob da in direkter Nähe noch ein Steckplatz  frei ist an der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Juni 2010)

Genau genommen ist 104 Grad ein Grad unter der maximalen Höchsttemperatur die diese Karte aushalten kann.
Da die Sensoren wohl nicht 100% genau sind, würd ich sagen deine Karte ist überhitzt.


> Gefroce 9600 der pc is 6 monate alt und eig recht gut da er damals erst neu aufm markt


Ist die 9600 nicht schon über 2.5 Jahre alt ?

Was für ein System ist es denn ?


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (14. Juni 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Genau genommen ist 104 Grad ein Grad unter der maximalen Höchsttemperatur die diese Karte aushalten kann.
> Da die Sensoren wohl nicht 100% genau sind, würd ich sagen deine Karte ist überhitzt.
> 
> Ist die 9600 nicht schon über 2.5 Jahre alt ?
> ...


 also 
intel r core tm 2 quad CPU @ 2.40 GHz 
4 GB RAM
64 betriebssystem

grafikkarte gfroce 9600 GS 

wie kann die grafik karte nur aufeinmal überhitzt sein -.- hab jetzt den pc aufgemacht und meinen mini ventilator hingestellt damit er ihn kühlt ^^, was könnt ich da sonst machen ? hab ja 3 ventilatoren drin 2 normale und einer an der grafikkarte


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Juni 2010)

Geht die Temperatur denn runter ?
Und es kann sein das Lüfter sich langsamer drehen wenn sie älter werden, weil Dreck in den Kugellagern ist.
Das Problem hatte ich auch letztens.
Ich hab mir nen neuen CPU Lüfter gekauft und die anderne Professionell reinigen lassen.
Am Ende hatte ich 10 Grad weniger auf der CPU, 10 weniger auf der GPU und 5 Grad weniger im Gehäuse.

Ansonsten ist dein System halt ein typischer Gamepc wie er vor 2-2.5 Jahren aktuell war.


----------



## Nero!! (15. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte schonmal das selbe problem,und ja es liegt dadran dass die grafikkarte überhitzt , kommt bei den grafikkartenmodell was du verwendest öfters mal vor dass der lüfter sich festläuft,wirst warscheinlich nicht drumrum kommen den pc .bzw graka reparieren zu lassen. Musst einfach mal drauf achten wenn der pc an is ob sich der graka lüfter dreht....


----------

